

Do-It-Yourself Harvard MBA - jfornear
http://jfornear.co/diy-harvard-mba/

======
alokv28
Seems like the biggest value from top tier MBA programs is the peer/alumni
network. Coursework is very much a second-class citizen to networking (at
least in the programs my friends have attended).

Edit: Not to disparage the post, which does seem like a good list of business
books.

------
tryitnow
Anyone who has an MBA will tell you that the least valuable thing about the
experience is the book learning.

Just like there is an opportunity cost of getting a real MBA there is an
opportunity cost of reading all of these books.

~~~
jfornear
Some of them seem interesting like The Innovator's Dilemma, I Moved Your
Cheese, etc. Not a huge opportunity cost to read those.

------
vijaymv_in
excellent recommendation. Just to be clear, I agree the opportunity cost of
book reading.

But those who cant cannot afford the time and money, Doesn't it seems to be a
much lower opportunity cost.

